# Request Shop Workers Reward



## Juli (Nov 17, 2010)

*Request Shop Workers Reward System*​

*What is it *
With this I'd (finally) like to reward owners and workers of Request Shops for putting hard work and so much of your free time into making avatars, signatures, gifs, transparencies, banners?for free,  and thus providing a big service to our community. 

The rewards will be given out to individual persons (workers or owners), not to whole shops. 


*Who can get a reward *
Getting a reward will depend on three criteria. 

*1. Long run activity:* A minimum activity as a shop owner/worker for *5 months* is required. However not everyone can get the prize after 5 months, see criteria #2. 

*2. Monthly workload:* Only those with the highest monthly workloads will be rewarded after 5 months. Others will have to wait longer, 1 month, 2 months, 3 months..depending on their workload. Note that I can't give you any numbers on how many avas/sigs per months you have to make, as the average amount always varies. Plus I will take not only the amount into consideration but also the complexity of your work. 

*3.* You must be active or been active over the last 5-7 months. I'm doing this retroactively, which means your activity over the last 5 months or beyond will already count. 


*How you get the reward *
Each month I'll determine the new work load and will decide on rewards and inform the winners. 
If you wonder why you haven't been rewarded you can of course ask me and I'll discuss it with you. But please don't come every month asking "Can I get a prize now?!" 


*The Reward*
If you are rewarded you will get to choose one of the following prizes. You can keep the prize for *three months*. 

175 x 250 Avatar
Sparkles
Custom User Title


*Being rewarded again*
I haven't really decided on this yet as I first have to see if this all goes well. If it does though, and if you keep up your activity on the same level then I'll gladly hand out rewards for a second time.


If you have any question, please contact ,  or .


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the idea juli espeically for people who can't always be active in the SOTW 

thanks  

it finally sinked in of what this is for and i am glad to be apart of this awesome set making thread and community


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2010)

this is awesome, gratz on finally figuring out some sort of reward system for us jujubeans <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats on finally getting this figured out Juli. Its going to be a lot of work though. Hope it turns out good and i hope people don't try to abuse it. All this graphical stuff is kinda getting me in the mood for graphics again. Im even thinking of opening my shop again. Not really for this though, just because i miss doing it.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 17, 2010)

this is long overdue. shop people do a lot of hard and awesome work. rep and cred are nice, but something to show the public for their work is even nicer imo.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 17, 2010)

wow this is perfect news,now ı will work more fufu ^^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2010)

This is great~! I'm glad those amazing shop workers/owners will be given something of gratitude.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 17, 2010)

great idea juli .


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

this explains the new shops


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2010)

I really like this idea :33


----------



## Juli (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm glad you all like the idea. :33 I'll give out the first rewards at the end of this month. :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 18, 2010)

it's a great idea, Juli :33 people running the shops are so generous taking their time to do the sets and they deserve something more than rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

Also these rewards have nothing to do with post count in your shops. Its based on how many sets you pull off a month within a certain amount of time. While two shops can both have say 2000 posts in their shop, but one shop has done 50 sets in that month while the other shop has only done say 30 sets in the same month. Thats how i believe Juli will be determining it. Just to make things a little more clear and trying to be a little more helpful.


----------



## Juli (Nov 18, 2010)

^ exactly. Thanks Steph


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwwww your welcome Juli.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

that means i have to start with my shop again 

hmm if its of each shop how do the workers get their prizes (is it like if a shop wins the people in it get a reward?)


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe unless Juli decided something different, but the last time we talked about it i think she was going with the top three shops. She may have decided something different, but at the time thats what she wanted to do.


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 18, 2010)

lol that is nice. get to work makers, now 'u've got a motivation.


----------



## Juli (Nov 18, 2010)

Kagura said:


> that means i have to start with my shop again
> 
> hmm if its of each shop how do the workers get their prizes (is it like if a shop wins the people in it get a reward?)



Oh no, the thread title is a bit misleading here. *goes to change it*. >_> The reward will not be given to a whole shop, including the owner and all workers, because usually there are some people who do more work than other. What I do is I look at EVERYONE SEPARATELY (regardless if he's owner or worker of a shop), determine how much work they do and if they work in more than one shops then I sum it up. So in the end rewarded will be only single persons.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

i thought soo 

thanks xD


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Great idea. I have to wait 4 months though to be rewarded.


----------



## rice (Nov 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> Great idea. I have to wait 4 months though to be rewarded.



sounds like you know your gonna win


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2010)

I really hope people dont start creating shops just for this. 
It would be nice to have something but I'm just in it to make sets for people.


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Of course. It's nice to be able to give something back to the community.

 I mean I have to wait 4 months to be elligible.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2010)

It'll fly by .


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Also i don't think every shop will be rewarded. Only a select few at a time. Just because you have a shop and its a busy shop that doesn't mean your going to qualify for a reward. Its going by sets made a month. I think only the top shops will be picked. Not all shops. I also think the same shop can win a number times in a row. Its not going to be as easy as some think. The restrictions of winning are going to be kinda high. Also you will be going against other shops as well. So you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

Steph made it sound like a major NF competition


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

i like  your ideas steph


----------



## Juli (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't want this to turn into a shop competition. The last thing I want to see is people fighting over requests, 'stealing' customers away from other shops etc etc..i.e. DRAMA. If that would happen then I'll quit this. :/

And again, this is about rewarding individual persons, not shops. ^^


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for setting that up Juli, and to Stephanie for giving complementary explanations. This sounds really fair and makes things very hard ; that's a good thing so that people will quickly understand that it's useless to create a shop since it's not easy at all.
I'm sadly afraid that this will lead to competition. On another hand, I don't think that the best shop owners have to go in such low-level actions so it should be balanced eventually.

I'm very, very glad that the count is made based on individual people, otherwise single workers shop wouldn't stand any chance against collective shops. So thanks for thinking about us.

Let's get to work then.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope more than one person gets the reward. I can already think of 3-5 people who deserves it. People do not realize, doing a single request takes quite a bit of time. Around 10-20 minutes I believe, and thats only 1 set. If its complicated it may take longer. 

Anyways, goodluck to everyone. 

I might open up a shop if I knew how. -_-


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

I think this is a good idea, but I also agree with Kelsey. People might open up shops for the 150x200 avatars. Altough I'm not saying it's not a good idea, not saying that at all, but we might have to be on our toes.

But I, nonetheless, like this idea. It gives the members who takes time out of his/her day to make the other members' sets. 

Boy, was it a good idea for me to open up a shop before this idea came along. ~


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 23, 2010)

The shops opened just for this purpose will die quickly in my opinion. It takes times and involvment to do enough sets to be able to get this reward. Opportunists will give up quickly.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2010)

It will be obvious for any Moderator to be able to tell if the guy running this or that shop is only doing it to get this award, and in case that happens they can always deny it to them.

In my opinion I find the great and kind comments and seeing other people happy every time I make them something much more rewarding than some extra pixels or some shiny sparkles for my account profile.


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> The shops opened just for this purpose will die quickly in my opinion. It takes times and involvment to do enough sets to be able to get this reward. Opportunists will give up quickly.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 23, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> It will be obvious for any Moderator to be able to tell if the guy running this or that shop is only doing it to get this award, and in case that happens they can always deny it to them.
> 
> In my opinion I find the great and kind comments and seeing other people happy every time I make them something much more rewarding than some extra pixels or some shiny sparkles for my account profile.



The only reason I opened a set shop is because I love making people sets


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

Would it be too competitive if there was a thread where other users could vote on their favorite worker based on their work?


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2010)

i don't see why not

but i don't think it'll influence whether or not that person will get a prize


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool, people deserve to be rewarded for their hard work.

Props to whoever came up with this idea.


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

Like I said before, thank you so much for your hard work Christina.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

Christine please don't make my shop apart of the reward competition 

i just like making things out of fun and i really dislike fighting soo please just take my shop as just a place to request 

i thought about it and i like 150x150 avys and i dont really care for rewards...


----------



## Juli (Jan 4, 2011)

^ Alright :<

*Important:* I'm going on a 1-2 month forum break. In the meantime this unfortunately will have to be put on ice, but I'll catch up with it as soon as possible when I'll be back.


----------



## Origami (Jan 5, 2011)

_That's a great idea, yummie-buns ;3 Why are you being repetitive, Origami? Idk 3=_

Aw, come back soon <3​


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see my artist group idea sort of put into effect :3


----------



## Fear (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this is on-going.


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Is this is on-going.



Yes, it is.


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2011)

I like this 

But like others have said, it worries me that some might open shops just to get awards and once they get that award they'll stop cold turkey. I guess it would be able to work if you devised a system where you would have to own a shop/work in a shop for a certain amount of time before you're eligible. Or before new shops are made, one would have to apply and agree to a commitment for a period of time idk.


----------



## Vash (Oct 20, 2011)

Is this just for shop owners?

I don't recall seeing someone who isn't an owner wearing a bigger avatar.


----------



## Hero (Oct 31, 2011)

No it's not just for shop owners.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

I need to get to work


----------



## Vash (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Don't bother


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

^:rofl             .


----------



## Samehada (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a great idea.

Personally want to thanks to all those who worked so hard in the requests! 
I appreciate it!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2013)

* Is this still goin on ?*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, it is, but I'm the one checking the workload of the shops every month now :33


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2013)

* Oh okay !*


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I want a big avatar


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2015)

Reward us plz


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Soon I will earn a reward.

Soon...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, I don't have the OP of the battlestar anymore, but I'm the only worker and my portfolio is in the OP for some reason still too. 

But yeah it's been around forever and I want a big ava so I can use contest points for a usertittle


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have checked all requests in all shops for the last two years and Juli did before me. Don't worry, I am aware of your work. Unfortunately, your activity has been very sporadic as of late. If you stick to making sets for a bit longer you'll get it, M.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2015)

Then I probably still have a ways to go. That's okay.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, you could. Same as M, you need to be a bit more constant with this. Well, maybe not the same case as M, he has been making sets for longer, but you can get it too.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

I can do that


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey ane, can I get a name change for my 7 months of active contribution to this section starting all the way from this thread: 

I have obviously slowed down over the last two months to due to busy with work and family, however it was still about 5 months of hard work with general request and my gif shop.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

No, sorry. The requests in those threads are usually very simple ones and they require no commitment, as a shop would do. 

Besides, the name change is a special prize, it can only be offered in special circumstances. So far its only in the contests


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Also don't change your nice name


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2015)

ane said:


> No, sorry. The requests in those threads are usually very simple ones and they require no commitment, as a shop would do.
> 
> Besides, the name change is a special prize, it can only be offered in special circumstances. So far its only in the contests



How long is needed for a gif shop to be open to to get the name change (if at all)?

It's not that I don't want to enter competitions (sotw, etc), but guys like Trin and M are confirm legit digital designers and myself and alot of the guys here are intimate and admire their skills and we literally have no chance.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 2, 2015)

see, this is what krory said. he truly thought he would not win one contest due to his lack of skills and competence as a "gfx artist". he did this week. 

he may have not started out with great skills, but they improved via time and participation. 

and you can too. i promise this.

continue on with your gif shop, too. for sure.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

^ awh


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> see, this is what krory said. he truly thought he would not win one contest due to his lack of skills and competence as a "gfx artist". he did this week.
> 
> he may have not started out with great skills, but they improved via time and participation.
> 
> ...



Kory is pretty good of a photoshop artist in itself and over the last 2 months since he came back, he literally got only 7 points for sig of the week.

Assuming with hard work and dedication, after 3 months you can get as good as Kory (which is still highly unlikely), we're looking at 3 months of practice and participation and 7 months of actively entering sig of the month, which means even with hard work and participation, we looking at about 11 months before your average joe even stand a chance to get 27 points.

Here's the thing though. The only reason I ask is because ane agree to give Kory and M some forum perks should they continue to help with their shop, which I can probably do as well. So I figure I ask...



~M~ said:


> ^ awh



Agree.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

That's how long it takes most people, that's just how it's always worked, when I started out I just waited a long time to get the prizes but still enjoyed them 

I think if you can own a shop you could win 

I've seen mura win with essentially crops alone. Maybe some photoeffects


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> That's how long it takes most people, that's just how it's always worked, when I started out I just waited a long time to get the prizes but still enjoyed them
> 
> I think if you can own a shop you could win
> 
> I've seen mura win with essentially crops alone. Maybe some photoeffects



My point is, if say you spent say months to look after your shop and contribute to this section and get large avy, then why can't other people do it as well and get a different forum perk?

All I'm saying is that I prefer to spent months to do shops, than enter competitions, which is also a legit way to get forum perks, right?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Well if you work in the request thread I feel like it should count despite what ane says because even simple things take time and I spend maybe 5 more minutes doing effects and I like that part  so simple things are almost harder for me to do 

But anyways as for the shop thing you could get any of the three normal prizes sparkles title or ava but name changes are only one section because the mods are "testing" this concept reward 

Both ways are legitimate tho


edit: op says request shop workers (no one makes complicated stuff in there cuz I don't think they want that) as set by Juli so checkmate ane  tho I still luv u girl


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Well if you work in the request thread I feel like it should count despite what ane says because even simple things take time and I spend maybe 5 more minutes doing effects and I like that part  so simple things are almost harder for me to do
> 
> But anyways as for the shop thing you could get any of the three normal prizes sparkles title or ava but name changes are only one section because the mods are "testing" this concept reward
> 
> ...



On that note, I did mentioned the contribution was both request thread and my gif shop, but it was brushed on like I never even have a gif shop to begin with 

And while the request takes less time to do, being active daily for months on end and completed hundreds on request should count for something, I agree.

As for the "testing" thing, the test have being running for a while, so I figure I ask how the test go and if it can be extend to the dedicated workers in this sub section as well.

Thing is, if there's some sort of point system and process on how to reward the workers here, more people would be active here and help out and will help continue to doing request faster and more shops will be open.

So I guess, Ane & Trin, just consider this as a suggestion.... _*so think about it.*_


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Personally I like the rewarding dedicated members moreso than the attracting new ones because activity is down but w/e


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 3, 2015)

But your shop is closed. Do you want me to open the shop again?

The test hasn't gone for long. Nobody has cashed their points yet. The agreement was to make name changes not a regular prize but a special one, and it was easier to do that with the points in the contests. Lets say you open the shop again and you qualify for a prize. You can ask to go the extra mile it might take to get the name change. That way the prize is harder to get. Just bear in mind that its possible youd nver get the special prize since it would be harder.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

> But your shop is closed.


another thing. why ask for a specific prize when you currently are not working - in fact, you haven't been working in your shop for a while now, cashing in your points?
to earn, you must work. that's the bottom line. (yes, you've worked. but not in the ways that this thread's purpose served. the title literally says shop workers*.) that's how it's always been in this section as far back as i can remember. it seems to me you're looking for an easier method to finding a way to gain prizes. that's something i think ane and i truly, truly stand against most of all. 

i can understand rl keeping you busy, though

i encourage you to re-open your shop and work as much as you do in the general request thread if this business has worn off and allows you more freetime.

and honestly, electra? i was an average joe at one point too. i started out very rocky in my success. it took me several months to get the points for a larger ava and work to reward myself with honor, success, and prestige. even with skilled gfx artists on this website, it'll still take them several months themselves for a reward. 

i think the biggest problem is "average joes" tend to be  the supposed masters as if they just started with successful attempts via one experiment and that's it. buddy, it wasn't easy. i'm proud to where i've got in photoshop and my style. again, this was never an easy thing 
did it take me less time to receive a reward? no. i went at my own speed. so did krory. so did m.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2015)

ane said:


> But your shop is closed. Do you want me to open the shop again?
> 
> The test hasn't gone for long. Nobody has cashed their points yet. The agreement was to make name changes not a regular prize but a special one, and it was easier to do that with the points in the contests. Lets say you open the shop again and you qualify for a prize. You can ask to go the extra mile it might take to get the name change. That way the prize is harder to get. *Just bear in mind that its possible youd nver get the special prize since it would be harder.*



Well firstly, I said it from the beginning this test is ineffective, because a test meant to be able to see results and lights at the end of the tunnel. If it takes an outstanding person 6 months to get enough points, then it will take significantly longer for a group of people do so, therefore to see the results of the test will require a significantly longer period of time. Regardless, that another topic altogether.

Secondly, yes I did close my shop due to time constraints IRL and what not; however it doesn’t change the fact that it was at least 4 – 5 months of on-going hard work on the shop and request and I was literally the most active and completed the most jobs towards the end of 2014 and helping out all members including new ones, and I never really asked for anything.

Sure, you can say that’s not enough yet, which is fair. But all I’m asking to give me a quantifiable work load and build a process for this?

And what you’re essentially saying is to keep busting your ass off, but you cannot guarantee me anything. Which is a real slap in the face…

Why not just sleep on it for now and discuss with everyone to see if it’s possible to build a quantifiable process to reward workers here?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 3, 2015)

This is true. It took me a year to get enough points for a prize. This is not an easy prize, it never has been. You have to work for it. If you want to be given a prize, please, work for it.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2015)

Trinity said:


> another thing. why ask for a specific prize when you currently are not working - in fact, you haven't been working in your shop for a while now, cashing in your points?
> to earn, you must work. that's the bottom line. (yes, you've worked. but not in the ways that this thread's purpose served. the title literally says shop workers*.) that's how it's always been in this section as far back as i can remember. it seems to me you're looking for an easier method to finding a way to gain prizes. that's something i think ane and i truly, truly stand against most of all.
> 
> i can understand rl keeping you busy, though
> ...



Firstly, I did do request and do make giveaways avys regularly, etc to help out where I can. Secondly, just because it’s not open not, doesn’t change the fact that it wasn’t busy for many months.

Did I demand for a prize? I ask nicely for it because I feel my contribution currently and over the last few months is on par with what Krory or M is doing or more, that is why I ask. Sure Ane replied, with a No, so I respect that, but then I came back and literally ask “So what is needed to get that prize”? Is that not a fair discussion?


How is this an easy why out? If you guys tell me I need to re-open the shop for 2 months to get the prize, then I’ll do it? But you guys can’t even give me a definite answer. And you want to act like you’re upset about me asking this question?


Here’s the thing. If people are not getting forum perks for helping out in this section for months of work in the first place, then I would have never bother to ask. So when people asked and have gotten and will get prize for work in this section, why it unreasonable for me to ask also?

To put it blunt, so far the responses have being “Your previous work doesn’t mean shit, open your shop again and keep cleaning the toilet and in time we’ll consider it”.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

> How  is this an easy why out? If you guys tell me I need to re-open the   shop for 2 months to get the prize, then I?ll do it? But you guys can?t   even give me a definite answer. And you want to act like you?re upset   about me asking this question?


 the timeline just feels misplaced to me, is all. 

i'm not upset, electra. don't mistake this discussion with me being 'upset'. i'm simply giving you my opinion on this matter.



> Quote:
> ?Your previous work doesn?t mean shit,


no, but you heavily emphasized on adding the general requests  you've done in the thread and tried to rack up points from that and see  if this was a possibility. did you not?
so it seems to me you already knew that the work you did in your shop might not have been enough?
again, just simple interpretation


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 3, 2015)

Theres not set time for what you need to do to get the prize. I think that, in F Months, only Tim got it, and that was when he has whoring himself in his shop with maybe 50 requests a month, and they were all works that required time. The five months is just the starting point where we consider but it doesnt mean youll get it after that time


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2015)

Trinity said:


> no, but you heavily emphasized on adding the general requests  you've done in the thread and tried to rack up points from that and see  if this was a possibility. did you not?
> so it seems to me you already knew that the work you did in your shop might not have been enough?
> again, just simple interpretation



Nope, I never said the shop wasn't enough.

*In summary*

 I try to pitch all my work here simply because Krory and M asked for avy rights above me, so I figure I try my luck.

*Decision* Decline

I ask what more is needed from a shop's owner's point of view


*Decision* vague

TL;DRs, but that's all that's being happening.




ane said:


> Theres not set time for what you need to do to get the prize. I think that, in F Months, only Tim got it, and that was when he has whoring himself in his shop with maybe 50 requests a month, and they were all works that required time. The five months is just the starting point where we consider but it doesnt mean youll get it after that time




Okay


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't get any rewards or prizes for my work here yet. I've fulfilled requests in the general thread, worked in starr's shop, and had my own now, and I don't feel like I'm even close to having actually _earned_ anything so please don't say that you and I are on the same level. I closed my shop for months with no reason other than my own depression, I'm neglecting two requests currently in my shop one of which has been sitting there for well over a week, I'm horribly irresponsible and unreliable and I highly doubt I'll ever actually earn them. 

Which is fine because that's on me - not on the staff here.

Really, it should have been left alone when both mods said it's not happening (especially when ane first said it was a contest-specific prize). You asked, not demanded, yes... but the fact that you kept arguing it and insisting that you deserved it, that the staff should reconsider their plans because _you_ say so... it's presumptuous enough that it feels like a demand, and like you're under-appreciating the kind of work ane has put into keeping track of things and trying to be fair here.

But whatever.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2015)

Krory, firstly you got a positive response with something in the line of do more work and you'll get it, while my response was I MIGHT get it and there's no guarantee? And you can honestly tell me you would not be upset with that sort of response if you where on in my shoe?

Think of it this way, when 2 interns gets hired in a company with no salary, but one got a promise for a job, while there others is a maybe, why is it unreasonable for the other interns to voice his opinion?

Furthermore, I clearly said BOTH request and my shop initially, but the first response was pretty much brushing it off without considering I had a shop that was the most active for 5 straight months. Sure my shop is close now, but go and look at it. It was over 5 five months of contribution.

But whatever man, I'm tired.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 3, 2015)

Everybody, if they work enough, could get the reward. Im saying no guarantee for a time frame and theres must be a shop that is open. You asked with an example of two months but thats not how it works. Trinity and I, and Juli before us, check every request monthly and we decide if the amount of work during several months is enoguh to get this reward


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 3, 2015)

Let's not act like trinity isn't jr. mod let's just listen to ane


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 3, 2015)

Juniors are the best. Cute flesh to play with


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 3, 2015)

I disagree 

I like them experienced 

Which is why Juli > Ane sorry girlfriend


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

this green name changes things. it's _awesome. _then again, i've always had a tendency to sound condescending as fuck in everyone's eyes resulting in users getting pretty pissed





> Everybody, if they work enough, could  get the reward. Im saying no guarantee for a time frame and theres must  be a shop that is open.


there's where the "no guarantee" thing comes in. it's up to you (you working) in order to guarantee yourself a prize in the end.
we cannot judge far ahead to the future you'll be consistent as fuck with your work. if you take three weeks off and hold your requests, those three weeks are missing and still need to be done in order to get you to your goal. you can't just go elsewhere with a missing workload you still need to do and assume that the prize is yours, see? 

we're not saying that the prize is indefinite, but the work in order to *get *the prize is indefinite

_that's _where you read her wrong


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 3, 2015)

I dunno. 

Open a shop or enter contests because you love digital art, or want to get good at it, 

Not for stupid internet prizes. I mean think about it really: I just realized how stupid a neg is the other day. Like if I hate you I'm going to just give you a special message on your user cp with a red dot and some tiny negative worthless points? So silly 

The prize isn't the prize, the prize is being recognized for dedicating to NF


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

love negs. reacting over a neg seriously is silly.





> The prize isn't the prize, the prize is being recognized for dedicating to NF


same perspective ane and i have. 

sure, a prize is a reward, but hopefully one recognizes that their prize is the dedication they have and commitment to their shop and learning each step of the way. that's what matters. 

of course, having perks is nice, but it's not the end of the world. you got a mini-fanbase if you work hard enough and recognition coming out the wazoo you can't find with a prize such as a namechange or a big ava. that's freaking awesome

bu some people don't share an artist's perspective, and that's cool too, temporary perks are okay aswell. but the dedication is permanent


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2015)

You people are silly.


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

I've done roughly 40 requests since my award, do I rewin the large ava rights I've lost in the casino?  

About to upload around 100 avatars to giveaway thread too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 7, 2015)

Not yet, sorry


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

That's fine


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2015)

New month, am I in?


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 18, 2015)

Why's there no reward for people doing work in the general request thread?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 18, 2015)

The requests there are usually very simple ones, cropping and resizing, and that thread doesn't require as much commitment as a shop.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2015)




----------

